# motor bipolar, matcad



## gabolema (Ago 8, 2007)

Hola,
Con un amigo estamos con un proyecto de controlar un plotter por el puerto paralelo...estamos a años luz de terminarlo...pero por algo se empieza!...preciso saber cómo usar el matlab con el puerto paralelo...básicamente, tengo que entregarle voltaje a unos transistores...pero tiene que ser en un determinado orden porq si no se rompe el motor...creo que sería así
10001000
00000000
00001001
00000000
01100000
00000000
00000110
con un delay entre paso y paso que pueda variar cuando quiera

Lo que me sugiere que estoy pensando algo mal, si preciso controlar 2 motores bipolares entonces precisaría 16 salidas del puerto LTP no?...
Los transistores son los componentes del H-bridge, y precisaría 4 por bobina...por lo tanto como el motor es bipolar preciso 8 transisores, y si quiero controlar dos motores preciso 16 transistores...
Pero preciso 16 salidas? o hay algún otro método?
Gracias!
-fuera de tema: saben si las empresas de electrónica envían muestras gratis a Uruguay?-


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 8, 2007)

Veo que insisten ? (Me alegro)

Necesitas 8 salidas para 4 puentes H (2 c/u) para un puente H generico de 2 entradas, Aunque tambien puedes usar un integrado aplicado que te consumira en el mejor de los casos 3 salidas por motor. (Por ejemplo L297 / L298) las señales son: sentido, pulso y bloqueo.

Puente: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/download.php?id=4341

Normalmente los plotter emplean un PAP para el movimiento de papel y un servo para el cabezal de impresion

Muestras: Creo que no, consulta con DANO

Saludos y felices plotteados.


----------



## gabolema (Ago 8, 2007)

gracias! siempre respondiendo enseguida!
la verdad que no entiendo como con 8 salidas puedo controlar 4 h bridges. Sé que es así, porq así nos entregaron el proyecto, pero no entiendo como...
No es que se "prende los transistores" según el movimiento que se quiere tener (el del rotor)...
Entonces precisaría prender 4 transistores, que -según tengo entendido- no se pueden prender en cualquier orden. Lo que me lleva a pensar que preciso 4 salidas para controlar una bobina...que estoy pensando mal?
gracias!


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 8, 2007)

Fijate el esquema que te mande, cada puente necesita 2 señales, tu necesitas 2 puentes para cada motor.
Si colocas en la entrada del puente del esquema un inversor, se puede manejar el puente con 1 sola señal, pero hay que agregarle una señal de sentido de giro, o sea, siguen siendo 2 señales.

Aplicando trigonometria: 2 Motores a 2 puentes c/u son 4 Puentes -> 4 Puentes a 2 señales c/u son 8 señales -> 8 señales = 8 salidas de tu puerto paralelo.

Saludos


----------



## gabolema (Ago 8, 2007)

entiendo que hay dos entradas, el tema es que no logro ver cómo sabe el circuito cuándo "prender" el transistor que se quiere prender...se entiende?
Lo que tengo entendido, es que por el colector y el emisor va a haber corriente, si existe una diferencia de potencial de 0.7V entre la base y el emisor (en el caso NPN)...no veo por q hay una diferencia de potencial de 0.7 en Q8?
Capaz que es media boluda la pregunta, pero es que recién estoy empezando...
Última pregunta: R15 y R16 a qué van conectado?
Gracias nuevamente!


----------



## Mauricio2346 (Ago 8, 2007)

Wow, se ve que han analizado mi circuito ( de mi post original)
Pues bueno, mira que es muy sencillo:

para los calculos solo se toma medio puente H, ya que se supone que el otro medio es exactamente igual.... al partir el circuito queda que hay 3 mallas, una de entrada ( la de T4 por ejemplo) y las otras dos, que corresponden a la que pasa por la fase y la que pasa por la base de Q5 o Q7... resulta que como el PNP hay que drenarle corriente de base y al NPN hay que inyectarle, cada base tiene un potencial distinto, asi que si conectamos un NPN entre ellos al cerrarse ( en saturacion) la corriente que se supone se debe drenar de el PNP es "absorbida" por el NPN conmutandose.... de hay que solo se necesitan 2 entradas por puente h, asi que son solamente 8 entradas de los h puentes 4 agregando la tierra entre el circuito de control y los puentes ( osea la tierra del puerto)....   OJO: Verificarque los transistores SIIIIIII estan saturados... sino mirar mi post anterior:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/59652/

Lo unico que falta es mirar si este circuito sirve para frecuencias mayores a 200 Hz (5 milisengundos por paso).... me han dicho en la universidad que no saben entonces necesito tambien de la ayuda del foro....

suerte


----------



## Mauricio2346 (Ago 8, 2007)

Perdon, se me olvidaba, R15 y R16 son las entradas, originalmente pensé en conectarlas al micro directamente pero prefiero pasarlas a travez de un circuito de interlock para evitar que los transistores se destruyan por cualquier descuido en las pruebas, ademas para que no hayan falsos disparos... 

Suerte


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 9, 2007)

Bueno "Mauricio2346" ya te explico lo del puente,solo queda conectar las R15 y R16 el puerto paralelo, que habiamos hablado de intercalar un optoaislador para la salud de la PC.
Resumiendo: Cuando tu PC envia +5 VCC a traves del puerto paralelo (Esto lo da tu programa) a la Resistenci R15, el puente se activa en un sentido y produce en 1 bobina del motor un campo magnetico en un sentido, cuando el programa de control interrumpe los 5VCC de R15 y lo envia a R16 la misma bobina tiene ahora el campo magnetico en sentido inverso. Si esto lo haces en la forma secuencial correcta sobre las 2 bobinas del motor PAP O!!! Milagro gira en un sentido, cambiando la secuencia gira en reversa.


----------



## gabolema (Ago 9, 2007)

creo que quedó clarísimo!!...muchas gracias por toda la explicación teórica!!
una útlima duda teórica: si no se le da voltaje a R16, y R15, entonces el voltaje recibido por el circuito es el de los 12 V...entonces digamos que hay una corriente i que parte de los +12V y pasa por R11 (i1), y pasa por la base y el colector de Q5 y una corriente i2 que no pasa por R11, sino que sigue y se ve olbigada a pasar por R12 (ya que por el emisor de Q5 no puede pasar porq no están exitados cierto?, entonces pasa por la base y el colector de Q7 y como Q8 no está exitado tampoco, esa i2 es la que pasa por la bobina, de la misma forma que i1, pero con sentido contrario, y supongo que el valor de i1=i2 (en valor absoluto), lo que diría que la corriente sobre la bobina es 0? y por eso es que no se mueve el rotor?

Gracias!


----------



## Mauricio2346 (Ago 10, 2007)

Saludos:  
Pues si no se le pasa voltaje a las entradas en r16 y r15, entonces los transistores que preamplifican la corriente no se saturan y por tanto su voltaje emisor-colector es máximo. no fluye corriente por sus bases asi que las bases de los PNP y NPN de potencia quedan incomunicadas y por tanto quedan abiertos estos transistores (los de potencia), por lo tanto, ambos lados del puente h quedan desconectados y la corriente no fluye (la fase no se excita y el motor no sirve)

NOTA: Por Favor..... necesito a alguien bastante ilustrado en electronica para que me ayude a verificar si los valores de las resistencias son correctos, de acuerdo a las especificaciones que busco en el puente h qu expuse en mi post original (vinculo mas arriba)


Gracias!!!!


----------



## gabolema (Ago 29, 2007)

estoy haciendo el PCB del esquema de Mauricio, pero cuando voy a conectar los opto no me doy cuenta a qué van conectadas las patitas. Sé que el +5v d la computadora va a la pata 1 del opto, el 2 va al ground, pero a qué pata iría conectada la resistencia (R15)??
En realidad la resistencia va conectada una pata al puerto paralelo y la otra al pin 1 no? (es decir, tengo que poner la resistencia antes del H-bridge...)
Se me ocurre que la salida del opto está en el emisor... no?
Gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 29, 2007)

El opto que se puede usar es con salida transistor, entonce lo conectas entre +12 y R15//16
Colector  a +12 emisor a R15 y otra R (27 K) a GND para garanatizar el "Corte" de T3, sera necesario simular el circuito para ver si el transistor del opto satura correctamente a los Tr T3 y T4


Otras soluciones al puente con menor consumo: IRF105/50


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 29, 2007)

Otra opcion de bajo consumo:


----------



## Mauricio2346 (Ago 30, 2007)

Saludos:
Ese circuito es muy sencillo y siento que la gente en el foro se está perdiendo.   para las resistencias R15 y R16 (las que van a las bases de los transistores 3904) van las entradas al puente.   en caso de conectar algun optoacoplador, es recomendable polarizar el colector de este con una resistencia de algun valor medio, esto debido a que en muchos casos los optoacopladores son de tipo NPN, y los 3904 necesitan que se les inyecte corriente a la base.    cualquier duda por este mismo medio.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 30, 2007)

Mauricio2346, tu circuito de puente H esta perfecto, la idea de publicar otras opciones es a titulo informaciónrmativo solamente, de hecho fijate que seguimos comentado agregados al mismo.


----------



## gabolema (Ago 31, 2007)

entonces el opto tiene 6 patas, según las especificaciones del datasheet
http://www.datasheetarchive.com/pdf/366394.pdf
qué conecto a qué pata?, porque la verdad que no me quedó claro...disculpen!


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 31, 2007)

Coneccion:
Colector del opto a +, emisor a R15

Led del opto: Anodo a resistencia de 390 Ohms y de alli a puerto de salida paralelo PC
Catodo a tierra


----------



## gabolema (Sep 2, 2007)

una última duda...para R16 es lo mismo? o el colector va conectado a - ?
gracias!


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 2, 2007)

Correcto, para R16 es lo mismo, otro opto, otra resistencia, etc, etc.
En tu programa debes incluir una condicion que NO permita alimentar R15 y R16 al mismo tiempo.

La tabla de señales del puente son:
R15 = + y R16 = 0: Alimentacion en un sentido
R15 = 0 y R16 = +: Alimentacion en sentido contrario
R15 = 0 y R16 = 0: No pasa nada
R15 = + y R16 = +: Transistores quemados, no es recomendable, ademas puede ser caro.


----------



## ariel (Sep 2, 2007)

Hola . . . .

Aunque en el titulo del tema indicas matcad, y despues hablas de matlab......bueno espero no ser yo quien me equivoque.

hace bastante tiempo postee algo parecido, aca te dejo el link, tiene un ejemplo bastante comentado solo basta con estudiarlo para poder manejar el puerto por matlab, y claro conocer el perto, cualquier duda, consulta el toolbox de adquisición de datos de matlab, esta muy bien documentado, algo mas . . . . solo postea.    

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about3642.html 


Saludos . . .


----------

